# Ceramic pans?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

am getting a bit sick of my nonstick pans peeling, so I have been considering looking into those ceramic/stoneware coated pans - the ones you see on tv commercials where they fry an egg without any fat, or melt grated cheese onto it, and it doesn't stick

Does anyone here have any experience with them? Are they as non-stick as they claim?

How do they hold up long-term? Any particular issues to be aware of?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought a cheap one at WM just to try...

It's a pretty lightweight skillet (like I said, it's WM cheap), so there's a heat distribution issue, but as I use it exclusively to fry eggs for DH every day, that's not a big issue. So far, it seems to be holding up nicely (no peeling/flaking of the coating) and it's still non-stick after about a year of use.

As far as using it without oil/butter/etc, I don't know...I always add a little oil, but I can tell, at least in this lightweight pan, that it would stick at least somewhat without it.

I do like it though, and as soon as I can afford to, I'm going to look for a good quality, heavyweight ceramic set to replace my old cookware.


----------



## CSF-NY (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a coated dutch oven. I love it. it is non stick for the most part...about the same as cast iron. You have to add things when the pan is already hot and not move them until they have developed a crust.
I don't use nonstick at all anymore. I do still prefer my stainless steel pans for small cooking, like frying eggs and such, but cast iron and enameled cast iron is very nice to have. Look for used, too. This stuff lasts forever if it's well-made and taken care of. A lot of folks get rid of things that have a lot of life in them still. Just avoid big cracks and rust or pitting.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Cast iron skillets, griddles, or stainless steel pans are my first choice.. 
Just very leary of anything coated i.e. Teflon


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Cast iron all the way. The more you use them the more nonstick they are. I have two small ones that are exclusively my breakfast pans; eggs slide right out of them, but they get used almost every day.

I have used a ceramic coated cast iron dutch oven for bread- made a pretty loaf.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Picked up one of those the other day at Wally world just to look at. Thing was heavy as heavy as cast I thought.

 Al


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

When I was stationed in Germany back in the 80's we bought a set of Le Creuset cookware for less than you would pay for a dutch oven today. It has a 10.5 inch skillet with a ceramic coating, double spouts, and a small handle opposite the main handle. I've seen these used on eBay for $40 to 75 in good to excellent condition. We've been using our Le Creuset cookware since 1987 and will end up passing it on to our kids. 

We put a few drops of oil in the pan and spread it around with a paper towel, then cook whatever in it. Eggs do fine with just a little more oil, everything else with just a film. They will last forever with minimal care. Just like with tools, quality cookware is an investment that will give you years of trouble free use. Just don't put cold water into a hot skillet or you can crack the ceramic coating.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a 8" ceramic skillet with the white interior. Have had it for 6 - 7 months and except for eggs do not need to use oil. Eggs need a little bit, but not much. Since I like the taste of grease, I do use a bit even if the food won't stick without it. 

Big Lots have those new copper ceramic skillets for $20.00 and they are heavy, almost as heavy as cast iron. The next time I have a coupon I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

hippygirl said:


> I bought a cheap one at WM just to try...
> 
> It's a pretty lightweight skillet (like I said, it's WM cheap), so there's a heat distribution issue, but as I use it exclusively to fry eggs for DH every day, that's not a big issue. So far, it seems to be holding up nicely (no peeling/flaking of the coating) and it's still non-stick after about a year of use.
> 
> ...


...and with this ancient thread, I thought I'd stop in and say "long time, no see!" to everyone (and I'm still using that same ceramic pan every day, BTW!).


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I do some of the after supper cleanup (rinse in the sink-->put in the dishwasher-->turn it on).

What I hate is non-stick pans of all varieties that use non-non-stick (is that a word?) rivets inside the pan to attach the handle.

I.e., the pan is non-stick, but the rivet heads inside the pan are not.

Cooked food sticks on and around those rivet heads.

We found some ceramic pans made by "Green Pan" in Belgium that didn't have the rivets inside the pans, but those pans are getting a bit old now.

If you notice, the manufacturers love to cover the rivet heads inside the pan with a printed piece of paper looped around the handle so you don't see the rivet heads when you are looking at the pan in the store.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Grits57 said:


> Cast iron skillets, griddles, or stainless steel pans are my first choice..
> Just very leary of anything coated i.e. Teflon


Yes, I'm quoting a 4 year old post...
I am a cast iron guy from way back. I tired a long time ago of rummaging thru cabinets full of the latest and greatest.
Cast iron is timeless and simple. They tried adding ceramic to them back in the 40s and well, it isn't timeless.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I had a set of Le Creuset when glass topped stoves were becoming popular. meh - to heavy and nothing to write home about when used on a glass-topped stove. Tried some Teflon coated stuff - then I got a bird and learned the Teflon off-gasses, so I tossed them. 

Turned to a good set of stainless steel and collected cast iron. Never will I go back.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What does "got a bird mean"? I have never heard that expression.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When heated teflon produces fumes that are toxic to birds. Pet birds have died when owners cooked in teflon coated products.

My daughter got one of those copper pans. You still have to use oil to cook eggs and the pan itself has several pits where the base material, not just the coating, has chipped out.
And yes, those handle rivets are a pain to clean around.


----------



## Paulag (Jun 5, 2020)

Personally I would not buy that and opt for stainless steel triply.
If you want non-stick, I've had good luck with Calphalon Contemporary. They last about 5 years in my kitchen. I usually get the 10 and 12 inch set for about $45 whenever they go on sale.
https://onplanners.com/free-printable-calendars-pd


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I babied nonstick pans for decades, and finally got tired enough of it to find something better. I have cast iron skillets but don't like them because of the poor heat distribution. I now have good-quality stainless steel pans with heavy clad bottoms and glass lids that I've found at thrift stores and garage sales. You do have to use a little oil to keep from sticking, but that's not a bad thing; it always amuses me when someone raves about how good restaurant food is, then refuses to use a little oil to make it that good at home. Cleanup is, on average, just a bit harder than a nonstick pan, but it's more than worth the tradeoff.

One cool thing about the heavy clad bottom is, it has enough thermal mass that the whole pan doesn't cool down when you add food. You can add a dozen eggs to a saucepan of boiling water, and it doesn't stop boiling.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Use top quality non-stick pans, I use All Clad but Cuisinart can be less expensive, just don't buy the cheap ones.

Jeff


----------

